# Best way to keep car keys safe/un-lost...???



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

What kind of vehicle do you have?

If you have a larger vehicle with a larger hitch, they sell hitch mounted combination locks that will fit a spare set of keys. I just bought one of those and put my truck key in it so that I don't have to worry about my car key getting lost.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I put my phone, debit card and keys in my goggle bag which I then zip into the inner breast pocket of my jacket. If I'm wearing a hoodie, I put it in the kangaroo pocket since I only ride tech hoodies which have zippers. No sense taking your whole wallet since you'll probably only need your card for lodge expenses. Or take cash if you prefer, whatever. The goggle bag kinda acts as an extra catch all measure against objects rolling around on their own, plus keeps condensation off your phone. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My pockets have zippers. I keep the zipper closed. Seems pretty foolproof to me. Has proven to be foolproof for me over the years.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Leave the keys and wallet in the car...but take your fob, wrap it up really well and put in where the sun don't shine. Then as long as you don't have an "oh shit" moment...ur good to go.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Leave the keys and wallet in the car...but take your fob, wrap it up really well and put in where the sun don't shine. Then as long as you don't have an "oh shit" moment...ur good to go.


Nah, I wouldn't take just the fob. Never know when you're going to get a dead battery.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Keys are always in my zippered left front pocket. It also has a Velcro'd flap for snow, but it is the only thing in that pocket. The only time I go into that pocket is when I am at my car, since all my other pockets contain whatever else I have for the day of riding. Between cargo style pants and 3-5+ pockets on my jacket, everything has a place. I mean, if I use all the pockets, I need to reevaluate my riding and go play golf.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Leave the keys and wallet in the car...but take your fob, wrap it up really well and put in where the sun don't shine. Then as long as you don't have an "oh shit" moment...ur good to go.


You get weirder every year.:|:surprise:


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a system. Credit card and ID in the right breast pocket and zip up the zipper. RFID season pass in the left breast pocket (II ride goofy and the scanners are on the left) and zip up the zipper again. Ipod in the inner jacket breast pocket. Now this one is tricky, I snap the button to close it in. Haven't lost anything like that yet. Goggles on the other hand......


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Leave the keys and wallet in the car...but take your fob, wrap it up really well and put in where the sun don't shine. Then as long as you don't have an "oh shit" moment...ur good to go.


I don't get why you leave the keys and wallet in the car.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> I have a system. Debit card and ID in the right breast pocket and zip up the zipper. RFID season pass in the left breast pocket (II ride goofy and the scanners are on the left) and zip up the zipper again. Ipod in the inner jacket breast pocket. Now this one is tricky, I snap the button to close it in. Haven't lost anything like that yet. Goggles on the other hand......


Speaking of losing shit, now that you mention RFID passes, I did lose one of those once. I had it zipped in the butt pocket of my pants because my ass is about the height of the turnstiles. Took a few runs, then when I got back in line, it wasn't reading me so I checked my pocket and the pass was gone. Damnedest thing. No holes in my pocket, didn't come unzipped. Couldn't for the life of me figure out how the hell I lost the card but needless to say that ruined my day.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My daughters new Focus is kind of slick. Has a keypad entry that's totally invisible until you slide your fingers across it. Hardly unique but surprised me for a low $20k car.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

f00bar said:


> My daughters new Focus is kind of slick. Has a keypad entry that's totally invisible until you slide your fingers across it. Hardly unique but surprised me for a l*ow $20k car*.


Lol, yes. What a cheap car.....jk. But yea, my girlfriends explorer has the same thing. Pretty cool compared to my F-150's regular keypad.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

phillyphan said:


> Lol, yes. What a cheap car.....jk. But yea, my girlfriends explorer has the same thing. Pretty cool compared to my F-150's regular keypad.


I agree. I remember watching the price is right and being all excited when they had a car in the guess the price game that had an extra digit to make it over 10k.

That said, the average car price now is over $34k, which sounds crazy to me.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I absolutely *HATE* riding with anything in my pocketd. 

I use this CamelBak pack. I take out the hydration bladder,... (water freezes in da tube anyway.) and I use it to hold my wallet, keys, face mask, board tool, etc. 









It's very low profile. Doesn't het in the way.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

f00bar said:


> I agree. I remember watching the price is right and being all excited when they had a car in the guess the price game that had an extra digit to make it over 10k.
> 
> That said, the average car price now is over $34k, which sounds crazy to me.


I hate how much trucks have gone up. Used to be trucks were cheaper than cars. Now that it's trendy to be a "country boy/girl", the auto industry has capitalized on it and inflated trucks quite a bit. I guess it's good for resale value if you're trying to get rid of one, but trying to buy a truck nowadays is downright gross. I got mine for a great price, but the MSRP for my year and options (2010 GMC Canyon Z71) was almost $40k and all I can think is "what the fuck for?" Other than having Z71 suspension and being a pretty nifty color (parakeet yellow I believe is the correct shade) it's a pretty basic damn truck. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

After I take the boards out of the Packasport, I just toss my keys in the box and close it.

Out site out of mind


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

@chomps1211 They make a neoprene sleeve that help keep the water in da tube from freezing, just take a couple sips to clear it out on ever chairlift ride. It worked well down into the teens, but then I got tired of wear a backpack on lifts. 

On the topic of RFID passes, a lot of common jackets now have a zippered pocket in the sleeve for them and even some gloves do. All it takes is a little swipe of your arm and you don't have to be that guy in the line bumbling around trying to get the gate to open.

On topic, I have yet to lose anything, yet. But, my sister had a yard sale one time out of state and lost everything. Cards, keys, chapstick, and money. That made for a really fun trip when she couldn't find anything due to a little bit of fresh snow.


----------



## BenPayne (Sep 21, 2017)

Always use inner pockets, just try to keep in safe place my phone + cards. Thx for sharing some experience.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Leave the keys and wallet in the car...but take your fob, wrap it up really well and put in where the sun don't shine. Then as long as you don't have an "oh shit" moment...ur good to go.


I do this too but i dont bother locking it either. Shits pretty safe around here. I am usually parked in the front row too.


----------



## Nice (Feb 29, 2016)

I use a key safe with a combination lock.. 
If I forget the lock, the car keys go into the spring cup behind the front wheel. (Is "spring cup" the right word? Had to look it up.)


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

Bataleon85 said:


> Nah, I wouldn't take just the fob. Never know when you're going to get a dead battery.


Some fob(s) like BMW and other newer models have the slide out key inside it if you need to unlock the door manually but otherwise I agree.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Am I the only guy around that has never owned a wallet? I have just never seen the attraction.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Am I the only guy around that has never owned a wallet? I have just never seen the attraction.


Where do you keep all of your important stuff?


----------



## Nice (Feb 29, 2016)

BoardWalk said:


> Am I the only guy around that has never owned a wallet?


No, you're not alone. Same here. ;-) Can't loose what you don't have....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> After I take the boards out of the Packasport, I just toss my keys in the box and close it.
> 
> Out site out of mind


What I do also, but also got a combo on the skybox.


----------

